# pkg upgrade fails with Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:i386/latest/All/vim-8.1.0231.txz: Not Found



## ProServ (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi, just wondering if there is something on a local FreeBSD server here not configured right....

```
# pkg upgrade
.
.
.
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:i386/latest/All/vim-8.1.0231.txz[/URL]: Not Found

To be sure the local server can even get to pkg.FreeBSD.org..
# ping pkg.FreeBSD.org
PING pkgmir.geo.FreeBSD.org (96.47.72.71): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 96.47.72.71: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=30.265 ms
```
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2018)

Your database is probably out of sync, force it to update: `pkg update -f`


----------



## ProServ (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi SirDice, tried running portmaster -y -d curl to see if it would upgrade and ..

 Cleaning for pkg-1.10.5_4
/!\ ERROR: /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.

*** Error code 1

This local FreeBSD Server is running 11.1-p15. Right now running freebsd-upgrade -r 11.2-RELEASE upgrade.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 15, 2018)

ProServ said:


> Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
> guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.


Well, there's your answer for you. You're apparently running a FreeBSD version which is no longer supported, the solution would therefor be to upgrade.

Also: do be careful with mixing ports and packages. In the first post you mentioned using `pkg upgrade`, now you mention Portmaster, but those two don't mix very well. It's best to either rely on binary packages OR building your own ports. Not both at the same time.


----------



## ProServ (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi ShelLuser, server has been upgraded to:
# uname -a
FreeBSD gw.internal *11.2-RELEASE-p4* FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Thu Sep 27 07:46:01 UTC 2018     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

pkg upgrade now fails with
The process will require 11 MiB more space.
209 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
*pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:i386/latest/All/vim-8.1.0231.txz: Not Found*


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 15, 2018)

`pkg search vim` for me seems to indicate vim is up to version 8.1.0433 in the 'latest' pkg repo.
Do you do the `pkg update -f` as recommended by SirDice?


----------



## ProServ (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi ljboiler,

Yes I did....


# pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.7MB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 33135 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.

And now it is working - yay!
Thanks!


----------

